# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Zeiss Stratus 3000 OCT video monitor issue

## tsmith1315

We're having issues with our Stratus. When left on for a hour, maybe two, the video monitor goes off. We're left with a white window showing Brightness/Contrast settings. The scanner still works, but with no video we can't properly align for a scan. The only way to get the monitor image back is to reboot the entire system (Windows).

Is there anyone out there who has looked into these systems before? I'd be comfortable taking it apart.



edit:
By video monitor, I mean the viewfinder camera embedded image. Picture attached.

----------


## tsmith1315

Just for reference in case anyone else runs into this problem and ends up looking here, this appears to be a fairly common problem with these units. The BNC cable that runs from the head to the computer is the most likely culprit. Other possibilities are the graphics card and the camera itself, all are reasonably priced fixes.

----------

